# Fine Dining Suggestions



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Its that time of the year! Wife and I are looking for a fine dining restaurant somewhere along the 407 corridor between say Markham and Peterborough. 

I realize that Peterborough isn't along the 407 but you get the idea. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

As a reward my old company paid for a dinner once. I went to the Octagon http://www.octagonrestaurant.com/ on Yonge just south of Hwy7. Was nice enough...I think I spent $200 or so on the dinner for 2, and I don't even drink.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

That is right along the lines of what I am looking for. Any other similar suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

wildfire steakhouse and wine bar is fantastic..... they have $2000 and up bottles of wine if you like wine......also cheaper ones lol.... steaks are fantastic!


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

http://www.theschoolfinedining.com/

Nice place, good food - have been there on a handful of occassions now, and not one bad experience yet...


----------

